# مباحث متفرقه برنامه نویسی > تالار های مرتبط با شبکه و امنیت > شبکه و Networking‌ > سوال: تنظیم user name و password روی مودم ADSL

## azarakhshl

سلام
چه طور می تونم کلمه کاربری و رمز عبور را روی مودم وارد کنم تا به محض روشن شدن کامپیوتر به اینترنت متصل بشم و دیگه نیاز به کانکشن نباشه؟؟

----------


## Poorang

> سلام
> چه طور می تونم کلمه کاربری و رمز عبور را روی مودم وارد کنم تا به محض روشن شدن کامپیوتر به اینترنت متصل بشم و دیگه نیاز به کانکشن نباشه؟؟


همه مودم های ADSL از طریق یک IP پیش فرض به بخش تنظیماتشون میرن. عموماً 192.168.1.1
این شماره رو در آدرس بار بروزر وارد میکنی که بعدش ازت یوزرنیم و پسورد میخواد که اونم معمولاٌ admin برای هردو (هم یوزرنیم و هم پسورد) هستش، در غیر اینصورت به مانوئل مودمت مراجعه کن. بعد از اینکه به بخش تنظیمات رفتی باید WAN رو تنظیم کنی. اگه الان از ADSL استفاده میکنی باید تو این قسمت یه تنظیم داشته باشی که میتونی همونو تغییر بدی. اون چیزی که مقصود شماست پروتکله* که باید رو PPPoE تنظیم شه و یوزرنیم و پسورد مریوط به اشتراک (تهیه شده از ISP) رو هم همون جا وارد میکنی که ازش جهت کانکت استفاده بشه. بعد از اعمال تغییرات در انتها یادت نره که Save و Reboot (ریبوت مودم) کنی.

* ممکنه واسه مودم شما به اسمه پروتکل نباشه. در هر صورت یه جایی از تنظیمات میتونه رو Bridge یا PPPoE تنظیم شه که مقصود شما PPPoE هستش.

----------


## maktitil

سلام
من از مخابرات فرد اسدی اینترنت adsl گرفتم و یوزر و پسورد هم گرفتم.مودم هم نصب کردم و VCI VPI رو هم 0-35 گذاشتم .مودمم هم TP_LINK 8817 هست.اما بهم error 678 میده و وصل نمیشه
میشه کمکم کنید.مشکل از کجاست؟
ممنونم

----------


## maktitil

یکی کمک کنه...
 تو adsl تنظیمات VCI و VPI رو برای مخابرات فرد اسدی چند میزارید؟
 من هر کاری میکنم وصل نمیشه

----------


## nima_8m

> یکی کمک کنه...
> تو adsl تنظیمات VCI و VPI رو برای مخابرات فرد اسدی چند میزارید؟
> من هر کاری میکنم وصل نمیشه


سلام.
دوست عزیز VCI و VPI فقط باید از جای که adsl گرفتی بگیری این کارو تلفنی هم میشه انجام داد بعد از نصب مودم آیپی 192.168.1.1 رو در آدرس با ر بزن یوزر admin و پسورد admin هستش سپس در قسمت تنظیمات LAN رو پیدا کن و VCI و VPI تنظیم کن و ذخیره کن این کارو کافی فقط یکبار انجام بدی بعدش مودم نیازی به تنظیم نداره در ساخت کانکشن دقت کن مسیر و درست بری برای اینکه مطمئن شی ابتدا مودم و ریست کن سپس تنظیم موفق باشی.
-----
دستهایی که کمک میکنند مقدس تر از لبهای هستن که دعا میکنند.
-------

----------


## maktitil

> سلام.
> دوست عزیز VCI و VPI فقط باید از جای که adsl گرفتی بگیری این کارو تلفنی هم میشه انجام داد بعد از نصب مودم آیپی 192.168.1.1 رو در آدرس با ر بزن یوزر admin و پسورد admin هستش سپس در قسمت تنظیمات LAN رو پیدا کن و VCI و VPI تنظیم کن و ذخیره کن این کارو کافی فقط یکبار انجام بدی بعدش مودم نیازی به تنظیم نداره در ساخت کانکشن دقت کن مسیر و درست بری برای اینکه مطمئن شی ابتدا مودم و ریست کن سپس تنظیم موفق باشی.
> -----
> دستهایی که کمک میکنند مقدس تر از لبهای هستن که دعا میکنند.
> -------


ممنون از راهنماییتون من همین کارا رو انجام دادم.اما مخابرات شماره 1899 جواب نمیده ولی از دوستان فهمیدم که 0-35 باید باشه اما باز error 678 میده.نمیدونم مشکل کجاست.

----------


## nima_8m

این شماره ها خیلی مهمه باید مطمئن باشی و همانطور که گفتم حتما حتما روی مودم ست بشه 
چه پیغامی میده؟

----------


## maktitil

> این شماره ها خیلی مهمه باید مطمئن باشی و همانطور که گفتم حتما حتما روی مودم ست بشه 
> چه پیغامی میده؟


یک جا خوندم که کسای دیگه هم بودند همین مشکل رو داشتند ولی 2 تا 5 روز طول کشید تا یوزر و پسوردشون فعال بشه.دیروز یوزر و پسورد گرفتم اما تا حالا نتونستم وصل شم

تو سی دی که مخابرات داده اینerror  نوشته که امکان داره که VCI یا VPI غلط باشه یا اینکه مشکل از مخابرات باشه و رفع میشه به مرور زمان و یا اینکه وصل نبودن خط تلفن به پورت line  مودم و....

VCI , VPI رو از بچه های فرداسدی پرسیدم گفتند همینه0 و 35 .مخابرات هم شماره هاشو جواب نمیده باید برم همونجا بپرسم.

بازم ممنون

----------


## azarakhshl

678 مربوط به زمانی هست که ارتباط شما با ISP قطع شده، دلایل مختلفی داره،
اول با مخابرات تماس بگیرید، ببینید خط تلفنتون فعال شده یا خیر؟
2- کارت شبکتون رو هم بررسی کنید، شاید قطع باشه،
3- مودم رو reset کنید و دوباره کانفینگ کنید
البته باید مودم را به همون خط تلفنی وصل کنید که مخابرات اونو فعال کرده،
در ضمن ببینید آیا چراغ های ADSL و LAN روشن باشه، البته به شرط اونکه از کابل USB استفاده نکرده باشید.

----------


## maktitil

> 678 مربوط به زمانی هست که ارتباط شما با ISP قطع شده، دلایل مختلفی داره،
> اول با مخابرات تماس بگیرید، ببینید خط تلفنتون فعال شده یا خیر؟
> 2- کارت شبکتون رو هم بررسی کنید، شاید قطع باشه،
> 3- مودم رو reset کنید و دوباره کانفینگ کنید
> البته باید مودم را به همون خط تلفنی وصل کنید که مخابرات اونو فعال کرده،
> در ضمن ببینید آیا چراغ های ADSL و LAN روشن باشه، البته به شرط اونکه از کابل USB استفاده نکرده باشید.


 
همه اینا رو چک کرده بودم
مشکل از کجاست نمیدونم.باید برم مخابرات
چند بارم تماس گرفتم اما جوابی ندادند.خودشون هم نمی دونستند.

----------


## maktitil

کسی مودم TP-LINK  TD-8817 داره؟ مشکل از مودم نیست؟

----------


## forset

عزیزم خطا 768 مربوط به سیم تلقن هست اسپلیتر رو چک کن لاینها درست نیستند

----------


## mha1366m

VCI و VPI براي مخابرات 8.81 هست!

----------


## ali_pc

سلام .خسته نباشید
میخاستم بدونم میشه یوزر و پسورد اینترنت وایرلس بر روی مودم ADSL ذخیره کرد که بشه به شبیه به Router استفاده کرد.
مودم ADSL پخش کننده هم هست
مرسی

----------


## ali_pc

سلام .خسته نباشید
میخاستم بدونم میشه یوزر و پسورد اینترنت وایرلس بر روی مودم  ADSL wifi ذخیره کرد که بشه به شبیه به Router استفاده کرد.
اسم مودم   ADSL wifi porsche 
مرسی

----------

